# TIGGER HAS HEART PROBLEMS



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

My beautiful older V has now been diagnosed with heart problems. I happened to mention to the vet that Tigger makes the occasional wretching sound and wham, he was in having a chest x-ray and ECG. He is now on three lots of medication and we have been told to reduce his exercise down to little and often.

Tigger will be 11 years old in August. He still jumps fences, he still jumps stiles, he stills runs ahead of us so is totally in denial of his old age status and refuses to grow old gracefully!!!!

We have tried to leave him behind when walking our 1 year old BC but he cried and cried and we just couldnt do it to him again. We are working on the basis that we are not going to deny him one of his many pleasures until we absolutely have to. Until that time he can come with us on our walks and spend the rest of his time sleeping on the settee and snoring to his 'hearts' content !!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart and prayers go out to you. I can remember when our vet wanted us to limit our Brittany' exercise when she was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. We did stop playing her favorite game - frisbee. But other than that, we just let her do her own thing.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Watch him and let him lead as full a life as he can. He'll let you know when it's time for him to slow down.

I'm with Tigger; I ain't growing old gracefully either. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry that your sweet Tigger is facing heart troubles! I think the most heartbreaking thing about aging dogs is that, while their bodies grow older, their spirits never do. Just like others have said, Tigger will slow down at his own pace... just no more frisbee games, etc. Best wishes to you and to Tigger!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Tigger is going through this. My wired-haired fox terrier went through this. Trying to limit her activity was also very hard since they are also a high-strung breed. She did let me know when it was time to slow down though. My prayers are with you and Tigger. I agree with the others though, try to restrict some things but do what you can to let him enjoy as much as possible.


----------

